# Trinket and Tracker's litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been draggin' my feet about showing this litter. They really are doing OK, but the heat took a bit of a toll, as they started out nice and chubby and are not a chunky as I'd like at this point. I'm pretty satisfied with them, though. There's no point trying toj say at this stage if any of them are tris, with the shiny satin coats and their tininess, I won't know for a few weeks, I guess. I don't think Trinket carries any c dilutions.

Two or three days


Four days


One week


Last night (ten days)


I always enjoy this kind of post showing the babies growing.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Awwwww they are adorable xx


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I still can't believe how quickly they grow all considering


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

jammin': I know, it is still amazing to me after fifteen years. And they grow ever faster as they get to three and four weeks. Some times I swear they grow a half inch a day at that age. I never get blase about mousie babies; they are simply amazing!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are totally gorgeous


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely moustress, I do like that colouring on a shiny coat!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was surprised it's been so long since I updated this. I guess RL has been keeping me from mousing around a lot for the last couple of months. Here are the girls from this litter, they are about three months old now. I'm puzzled by the coats as some of them look a little rough and greasy. I'm going to give them a container of timothy to burrow through and see if that improves the condition of the coat a bit. The bigger one is the third and fifth pic is the mama, Trinket. The paps is a satin black tricolor, Tracker.















This girlie is full of beans and is always waiting at the top of the water bottle so she can some out and play. I had a heck of a time getting this photo.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are Fab looking mice x x


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are lovely


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Such beautiful colouration, but then you always have lovely mice. Do let us know if the treatment is successful - it's always worrying when you get unexplained poor conditions.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much, all of you!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These meeces are the most photogenic I've had in a while; I never get tired of looking at them. They are about four months old and nearly full grown. Here are the young does; the first pic is Trinket, the mom. I've beem breeding fawn to be more and more red orange and I think it's getting to be more orange red. I'm not fond of show red; too brownish and rusty for my taste, so I'm trying to get a truer red over the years.



























A few shots of Tracker and the young boys. Tracker is getting is showing his age a bit with the thinning of hair around his eyes.

Tracker, the pa


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what fantastic pictures and mice ...


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

oh I really love your nest <3 they are soo beautiful. if you have a nest next in spring with the same colours, any way you would ship two boys of this colour to Canada?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

andypandy: sorry to ignore your kind compliment for so long. Having too much RL stuff going on these past few months.

thammy: Thanks for the compliment. I don't send my meeces unless there's a mouse train for personal handling. That worked well the one time I recerived and sent meeces; I don't think it's allowed to ship or bring rodents into Canada in any case.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh that makes me sad. I never see such beautiful colours in the pet shop here and there's not a lot of breeders around here. what's a mouse train?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Generally it's one person traveling with meeces; stopping at mouseries along the way, dropping off, picking up, going to another city, dropping off picking up. Usually folks set up placements/swaps/etc. in advance, and then send a few that never were mentioned (always a nice surprise to have a shot at some more interesting meeces)...I got some lovely meeces two and a half years ago from a mouse keeper who sent stuff with her over the road trucker husband who did the dropoff/pickup thing all over the USA. They were a really nice dominant long haired curly who have the best longevity of any line I've ever worked with.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

thammy24 said:


> Oh that makes me sad. I never see such beautiful colours in the pet shop here and there's not a lot of breeders around here. what's a mouse train?


We do have a lovely recessive yellow in Ontario.  They're not easy to find but they are around! There's also tan closer to the border.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've always been utterly mad for these bright orange mousies, expecially the ones with red eyes; when I lost 3/4 of my stock in a heater malfunction accident over two years ago, I lost every blame one of them!! I did, however, have three young bucks who were red satin selfs (black eyed recessive yellow) who carried the red recessive. I became obsessed in recreating the red eyed fawns and spent over a year in extracting the recessives going through three generations in order to get the recessives to double up and show me what I wanted to see. It took about 15 months before I got what I wanted. There was no other option, as there are no other serious breeders living near me.

When I settle on a breeding plan, nothing can stop me. I'm too stubborn to give up when I really want something, even if it takes a lot of time and effort. (Or is it because it especially if it takes lot of time and effort...?)


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

OH no that's awful! My foundation doe is a red eyed RY, much more vibrant than her black eyed daughter (the beige diluted it) so I hope to find more and hopefully go in two directions - blonde and vibrant.  15 months doesn't sound too bad! Long, but doable.  I know the pain though, I know of no breeders in Ontario that are interested in going beyond the basics (blue, chocolate, champagne...). And the only one I know of is hours away. However, you get satisfaction from improving on your own even if it takes way longer.

It's really nice having a side project like this. Even though every person I know thinks it's the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The RY comes out so much brighter red-orange in the red eyed version; it's worth the time and effort. Wish you lived near me, as I am on the verge of having a serious surplus of red eyed RY with 16 babies about 18 days old.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

glorious colour.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The orange red shade in this litter is just wonderful.  (I've thought that a number of times, but wasn't sure about the limit on late postings.)

-Zanne


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

moustress said:


> The RY comes out so much brighter red-orange in the red eyed version; it's worth the time and effort. Wish you lived near me, as I am on the verge of having a serious surplus of red eyed RY with 16 babies about 18 days old.


A couple of friends and I are driving to Florida and back in late April. Alas I'm not sure if they'd go so far west on this venture!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Seafolly: Isn't there a ban on bringing rodents into Canada?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

"The Canadian Food Inspection Agency has placed restrictions on the importation of certain rodents for pets, including:

prairie dogs, gambian pouch rats, or squirrels from most countries; or
any rodents from Africa.
Rodents, other than those identified in a) and b) above, can be imported into Canada without an import permit, health certificate, or inspection1."

All good!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

In that case, come and get you some meeces!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's hoping!  I need to figure out the dates and route but I'm so very excited to have the opportunity to bring some good, proper mice back into Canada. I hope I can somehow find some dedicated fanciers who could help me keep the lines going but that's proven to be difficult!


----------

